# 2001 740i Radio Bass, Treble, DSP Settings



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

I just picked up a 2001 740i a few days ago. It's got the Business radio with the 6cd changer (which isn't working...the radio does not detect it nor does the cartridge eject...any ideas? ). I tweaked the bass and treble to what I like but it feels like it's lacking bass compared to my brother's 323i's HK system. The sound is crystal clear and fills up the whole cabin though. Don't get me wrong, there is some bass that thumps along but it's not close to the HK system. Is this normal? This is the first BMW I have ever sat in, let alone owned so please excuse the newbie questions! I have an extended warranty and the CD changer is covered so I'm not worried about having that checked but if anyone has any troubleshooting tips for that or stereo settings I would really appreciate it! Thanks in advance!

Ettore


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

IMO I'd never buy a bimmer w/o the Harmon Kardon unless I was willing to spend some serious money on aftermarket audio. Ummm i'd have a BMW shop take a look at your cd changer but it might just be a blown fuse.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Most people with the E38 agree with you. An Infinity BassLink is the cheapest solution though it only evens out the missing bass. A custom subwoofer set up is necessary if you require more.

I spent about $200 for the speaker and hardware. A local fellow E38er helped me with the install.


----------



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the responses. At least I know there's nothing wrong with the radio and speakers. Would you happen to know which fuse to check for the CD changer?

Ettore


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It should be in your owners manual but if not check the cover of the fuse box and there should be a label on it telling what each fuse is.


----------



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

The dealer said it's the relay for the CD changer that has to be replaced. It's coming in Tuesday so I'll let you know if that did the trick! 

Ettore


----------

